# Bachmann K27 Gear Box



## majral (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi

A tooth recently broke off the brass idler gear on my K27, does anyone know if this is common or an isolated incident?

One of the peculiarities is that the idler floats in the gearbox between the input and axle gears as the bore size is much greater than the shaft.


John


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm not sure but I know there was a guy supplying replacement gearboxes which had the correct ratio instead of the F'up Bachmann made with the double worm gear calculation.

Andrew


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

Contact Dave Goodson....


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Yep, that name rings a bell! 

Andrew


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Maj,

The person that made the gearbox was Rodney Eddington here is his last email address.

randkrailroadproducts.com

Chuck


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,

Just tried the email address, did not work. maybe someone else would have his contact info.

Chuck


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

You might find him here...

http://www.largescalecentral.com/forums/topic/14435/regearing-the-k-27

Andrew


----------



## majral (Jan 13, 2008)

The replacement gearbox arrived from Bachmann yesterday and is fitted in the loco. 











*Old Gearbox on left new box on right.*

The big question for me is whether the large hole in the centre of the idler arose as a result of wear, or the gear was manufactured with a much larger bore than the shaft.










Does anyone have an e-mail address for Dave Goodson or Barry Aldridge of Barry's Big Trains?

John


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Can't you tell by comparing your old one with the new one?

Andrew


----------

